# pronunciation - vaca, baca



## Encolpius

OK, all my textbooks mention the letters *b *and *v* in those two words are pronounced the same way. I checked more (on-line) dictionaries with pronunciation but sometimes I got the feeling there is difference between b and v. So my question is, isn't there really any dialect or dialects where those two sounds are different?? thank you very much.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Vaca and Baca sound alike. There is no difference when pronouncing B and V though your ears supposedly detect it.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola,
The Spanish "b" and "v" are prounced the same.  Sometimes they have a hard sound as in "viejo", and sometimes they have a soft sound as in "haber".  They are always prounced with both lips touching.  Neither is prounced like the English "v" with the front teeth touching the bottom lip.
I hope this helps.  It is hard to do without your teeth touching your lip. It takes practice.  
María


----------



## Outsider

There have been many threads about this topic here in the forum. What I gathered from them was that, yes, it is the same. Apart from some misguided people who were forced to make the distinction by their teachers, decades ago, and _possibly_ from a very minute number of dialects in bilingual areas, Spanish speakers pronounce those two letters the same way.


----------



## roxcyn

Search the forum for the v b pronunciation.  There has been LOTS of topics!


----------



## Yexicucha

Vaca and Baca have the same pronunciation! 

Vaca-baca

Balla-valla

vello-bello

acevo-acerbo

grava-graba

those have differents signification, but the same pronunciation


----------



## SilverStardj

My teacher is spanish, and she always pronounces "v" as you woudl do in English. Anybody knows why? Are they worried that we'llstart spelling "voy" as "boy"? O___o


----------



## Jellby

As Marias-espanol says, there can be (at least) two different sounds of B/V, depending on the surrounding sounds. If B/V is between vowels is softer than if it comes after a consonant. So, the the Bs of "beber" sound different, but they sound the same if you say "a beber", but don't worry too much about it, it's not an important difference, just a matter of accent.


----------



## Jellby

SilverStardj said:


> My teacher is spanish, and she always pronounces "v" as you woudl do in English. Anybody knows why? Are they worried that we'llstart spelling "voy" as "boy"? O___o



She's a victim of overcorrectness, she's trying to make a difference where there is none.


----------



## Outsider

Perhaps we should be a little more precise. 

1) There are two "B/V" _sounds_ in Spanish, neither of which is the English "v".
2) However, these two sounds are merely variations of one another; what linguists call allophones.
3) Both of them can be spelled either with a B or with a V. There is no relation between pronunciation and spelling, because the two sounds are perceived as variations of the same thing by native speakers.


----------



## Joey.

Pensaba que el "v" al principio de una palabra es como "b" pero en el medio o cualquier lugar (ademas del principio) es mas como un "v"?

Lei esta regla en un libro, no tiene razon?
-joe


----------



## Outsider

Es verdad, pero lo mismo sucede con la "B". Aquí encuentra una explicación más detallada.


----------



## andaya

B y v se pronuncian igual. Los nativos no hacemos diferencias. Creo que ya lo han dejado muy claro otros más arriba.


----------



## tron

Encolpius said:


> OK, all my textbooks mention the letters *b *and *v* in those two words are pronounced the same way. I checked more (on-line) dictionaries with pronunciation but sometimes I got the feeling there is difference between b and v. So my question is, isn't there really any dialect or dialects where those two sounds are different?? thank you very much.


I agree with what the others have said, but I've listened to a fair number of songs by Latin American artists (and I don't mean "latinos" from the USA or cheesy pop singers) where they pronounce the "v" (in words like "vista", for example) similar to an English labiodental "v". I'm sure they wouldn't think that their pronuciation is misguided, but there you go...


----------



## andaya

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=v
http://www.geocities.com/Athens/Agora/6975/esto/preguntas/byv.html
http://www.andes.missouri.edu/Andes/comentario/DM_Guachiman02.html


----------



## tron

Parece que en Argentina solían enseñar en la escuela que "v" y "b" no se pronuncian igual: forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=31346&postcount=8

Y también en México: forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1756207&postcount=26

Según este venezolano, en su país aún se hace la distinción entre los dos letras (aunque en los mensajes siguientes le dicen que no es correcto hacerlo): forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1444537&postcount=13

Así que me parece que, aunque esté mal, aún debe de haber bastante gente que distingue entre los sonidos de "v" y "b".


----------



## andaya

Enclopius está aprendiendo español y pregunta si hay distinción a la hora de pronunciar la b y la v, y la respuesta es no, independientemente de que en ciertas  partes de algunos países se pueda hacer esa distinción. 
La gran mayoría de los hispanoparlantes no la hacemos.


----------



## tron

Yo también estoy aprendiendo español, y sólo quise añadir a lo que ya se había dicho que, aunque esté mal no pronunciar igual la b y la v, me parece que aún hay personas (y más que unas pocas) que lo hace. Encolpius ha dicho "I got the feeling there is difference between b and v", así que quizás haya escuchado a alguien que hace esa distinción, y creo que le serviría saber que es posible que en algunos casos no se esté imaginando la diferencia que percibe.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola,
The Spanish "b" and "v" are prounced the same. Sometimes they have a hard sound as in "viejo", and sometimes they have a soft sound as in "haber". They are always prounced with both lips touching. Neither is prounced like the English "v" with the front teeth touching the bottom lip.
At the beginning of a word and after "m" or "n", the hard Spanish "b/v" closely resembles the "b" in the word "boy", except that the lips are held tense. In other situations, the "b/v" is prounced like the English "b" in which the lips are not allowed to touch. (This sound does not exist in English)
María


----------



## Jellby

I'm almost sure the people who make a distinction do so only when they know how a word is written, i.e., if they know a word is written with "v", they may (wrongly) pronounce a labiodental sound to emphasize this, but they will not be able to know whether a word is written with "v" or "b" based only on its sound.


----------



## elchucho

In practice most Hispanics make no distinction. In true form to make a distinction is excellent. V is "labiodental" while B is "labial". It is perfect to make the distinction in sound as it is made in writing. It is acceptable and not really a mistake to pronounce them the same as the RAE have stated since the last major update of the Spanish grammar an rules of writing in 2010.


----------



## Circunflejo

Encolpius said:


> isn't there really any dialect or dialects where those two sounds are different??



As it has been already stated, it might be people pronouncing it differently but the (vast) majority makes the same pronounciation for both of them and the "academic" pronounciation is the same for both sounds in the words you gave as examples.



elchucho said:


> as the RAE have stated since the last major update of the Spanish grammar an rules of writing in 2010.



In the 21st edition of the DRAE (the last one of the XXth century), the RAE already said b and v had the same pronounciation.



Yexicucha said:


> Balla



I guess you mean from the verb _ballar_ but that one hasn't been in use for more than a century...



Yexicucha said:


> acevo



What's that? I know what's an acebo but if "acevo" is a word, I don't know it and it isn't in the DRAE.


----------



## Amapolas

Yo *jamás* he escuchado una variante labiodental en ningún acento, ni en persona ni en películas o televisión. Elchucho, ¿vos hacés esa diferencia de pronunciación o la has escuchado en alguna región?


----------



## Agró

Algunos cantantes tienen la fea costumbre de hacer uves labiodentales cuando cantan pero no cuando hablan. Algo que no entenderé nunca.


----------



## duvija

Busquen pronunciación en Chile. En general, el sonido b/v está neutralizado (o sea es igual) pero tienden a pronunciarlo como un [v] suave. Los dos son iguales, por supuesto. Nos suena gracioso pero aceptable cuando te acostumbrás. 
Y si, en música todo es posible. Y ciertas maestritas trataban de diferenciarlos pero solamente al hablarle a los alumnos (no cuando hablaban entre ellas. Y digo 'ellas' porque había pocos 'maestros' hombres).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

A Colombian told me that the "'b' de 'burro' y 'b' de 'vaca'" difference is correct. So although I (who don't speak Spanish, to speak of   ) will no longer pay any attention to the difference when I order a 'cerveza' in a 'bodega', perhaps some Colombian Hispanics Hispanophones (, elchucho # 21) may want to chime in.


----------



## duvija

Como curiosidad ortográfica, tenemos la regla que si hay una consonante nasal antes de una *, tenemos que escribirla "m". Eso nos lo meten en la cabeza desde que empezamos a leer. Lo que no nos dicen es que antes de "v" (pronunciada como ), siempre tenemos que escribir una "n", aunque estemos pronunciando [mb]. {invierno aunque suene" imbierno"}
Al menos la RAE no eliminó esa diferencia, a pesar de que normalmente cuando hay algún cambio fonético, cambian la ortografía, sin respeto por la historia ni la acústica. Y eso hace que la gente crea que el español es un idioma 'fonético' (no sé quien inventó ese término para este caso) o sea que se lee como se escribe, lo que es un bolazo total.*


----------



## User With No Name

duvija said:


> que se lee como se escribe, lo que es un bolazo total.


Eso no es justo. 

Con muy pocas excepciones (Oaxaca, etc.), si un hispanohablante ve una palabra escrita, la podrá pronunciar correctamente. Es una ventaja importante que tiene el español sobre otras lenguas (como la mía).

Sí es verdad que no siempre funciona al revés: saber cómo se pronuncia una palabra no siempre basta para saber cómo se escribe.



duvija said:


> antes de "v" (pronunciada como *), siempre tenemos que escribir una "n", aunque estemos pronunciando [mb]. {invierno aunque suene" imbierno"}*



No siempre, me parece. Embestir, embellecer.


----------



## duvija

User With No Name said:


> Eso no es justo.
> 
> si un hispanohablante ve una palabra escrita, la podrá pronunciar correctamente. Es una ventaja importante que tiene el español sobre otras lenguas (como la mía).
> 
> Si, un hispano hablante puede saber cómo pero un extranjero no (y esa es la eterna discusión)
> 
> 
> 
> No siempre, me parece. Embestir, embellecer.


  ????????

Esas van con 'mb' que es lo que nos enseñan. Creo que no me expliqué bien, no? 'mb' pero '*nv*'


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> Lo que no nos dicen es que antes de "v" (pronunciada como *), siempre tenemos que escribir una "n", aunque estemos pronunciando [mb]. {invierno aunque suene" imbierno"}*


No sé si te entiendo bien. A mí en la escuela me enseñaron "m antes de b y n antes de v" como una regla. Me sorprende que digas que a ustedes no, cuando los uruguayos nos pasan el trapo en materia de educación y cultura.


----------



## User With No Name

duvija said:


> Creo que no me expliqué bien, no? 'mb' pero '*nv*'


Entendi mal. Disculpa.


----------



## Circunflejo

Amapolas said:


> No sé si te entiendo bien. A mí en la escuela me enseñaron "m antes de b y n antes de v" como una regla. Me sorprende que digas que a ustedes no,



A @duvija le enseñaron, igual que a mí aquí en España, que antes de b se escribe m en vez de n. Lo que a ninguno de los dos nos explicitaron es que antes de v hemos de escribir n a pesar de que pronunciamos m al igual que cuando va antes de b. Es decir, nos dijeron que hay que escribir 'mb' pero no nos dijeron que hay que escribir 'nv' aunque se pronuncie igual que 'mb'.


----------



## duvija

Circunflejo said:


> A @duvija le enseñaron, igual que a mí aquí en España, que antes de b se escribe m en vez de n. Lo que a ninguno de los dos nos explicitaron es que antes de v hemos de escribir n a pesar de que pronunciamos m al igual que cuando va antes de b. Es decir, nos dijeron que hay que escribir 'mb' pero no nos dijeron que hay que escribir 'nv' aunque se pronuncie igual que 'mb'.


----------



## Doraemon-

Amapolas said:


> Yo *jamás* he escuchado una variante labiodental en ningún acento, ni en persona ni en películas o televisión. Elchucho, ¿vos hacés esa diferencia de pronunciación o la has escuchado en alguna región?



Yo sí, hay algunas zonas en España donde algunos la hacen (Valencia, Baleares e incluso en Murcia lo he oído; el sureste en general), pero tiene toda la pinta de ser por influencia del catalán (pero no en Cataluña, donde también se pronuncian igual, en los dos idiomas).


----------



## duvija

Si tienen paciencia, aquí va esto: 
http://sadowsky.cl/files/Sadowsky_2010_v-labiodental_EFE.pdf
Pueden leer solamente el resumen inicial, si no quieren leer más.


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> Si tienen paciencia, aquí va esto:
> http://sadowsky.cl/files/Sadowsky_2010_v-labiodental_EFE.pdf
> Pueden leer solamente el resumen inicial, si no quieren leer más.


Muy interesante, Duvija. Bueno, sí, yo leí solo el abstract. Pero voy a prestar mucha atención de ahora en más cuando oiga hablar a algún chileno, a ver si lo pesco.


----------



## duvija

Amapolas said:


> Muy interesante, Duvija. Bueno, sí, yo leí solo el abstract. Pero voy a prestar mucha atención de ahora en más cuando oiga hablar a algún chileno, a ver si lo pesco.



Vas a escuchar a algún shileno diciendo 'vuenos días' y usando la famosa palatalización. Y el cantito es tan típico que se reconocen a varias cuadras. (Tengo muchos amigos cercanos shilenos/mujier/gieneral pinoshie/vuenas nochies...o noshies...


----------

